
Female Hackers Still Face Harassment at Conferences - jgrahamc
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/female-hackers-still-face-harassment-at-conferences
======
tenken
Article seems like a stretch. People call into my office where 3 people work,
2 designers and me -- I do software development and webwork. People ask me if
I can do print work and layouts, nope.

Another time a lady giving a talk I was Liaising, and she booked the
conference room, assumed I could setup all her perhiperals for her to the
lecturn just because I'm a geek I guess. I said Nope every campus rooms
technology is different -- you figure it out or call local support staff here;
ohhhhh.

(Bad) Assumptions are made by all genders, but we need not blow them up into
seemingly massive issues.

